# Interesting new ingrediant ive come across for fat loss?



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Just read this an article, i cant post the supplement due to advertising, but has anybody used white kidney bean extract, to hibit the use of starch being used by the body on a low carb diet,

Article i read will copy:

SUPPLEMENT is a new food supplement that is extracted from white kidney beans and in clinical trials it has been shown to prevent the body from properly digesting starch. Over the last few years a low carbohydrate - or a "low carb" diet have become extremely popular with people trying to lose weight. The Atkins diet in particular has been one of the most famous of these weight loss options. By taking the SUPPLEMENT supplement, users are able to significantly reduce the amount of calories that they absorb from starchy foods such as pasta, potatoes and bread. In effect, by taking SUPPLEMENT, users are able to convert their regular eating habits into a low carb diet with no effort, and without having to compromise on what they eat.

*SUPPLEMENT in more detail *

SUPPLEMENT, is a completely natural extract from white kidney beans that works by preventing the enzyme alpha Amylase from breaking down carbohydrates into sugar. The product has undergone a number of clinical tests for effectiveness, and been shown to reduce the amount of energy that the body can extract from starch.

SUPPLEMENT, which also has the scientific name Phaseolus Vulgaris is produced by a single company, under a patented technique, and uses only organically grown non GM products. Other similar products such as Phaseolamin are made in a different way, and do not have the same effectiveness according to clinical trials.

Because of the way that SUPPLEMENT works in inhibiting the effectiveness of Amylase in breaking down starch, it needs to be taken with food. Many users prefer to take the supplement before they eat, but according to the trials that have been carried out, the effectiveness appears to be the same whether it is taken before or after a starchy meal, or even if the capsule is opened and the supplement sprinkled over the food. When using SUPPLEMENT, it is important to drink a large glass of water.

Has anybody previously used white kidney bean extract before previously and found any benefits, when on a calorie deficit or low carb diet?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

joshnow said:


> you can get carb blockers from the doctors on prescription, proven to strip body mass


what is the prescription one called?


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

Biff, do you have any more fat on that body you can possibly loose!!!!! Might be a few fat cells left in toes and eyelids. haha


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

pmsl, its for a friend this :whistling:


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

looks good, wondering has anyone tried a fat blocker one? (might have to get a carb one for the xmas hols lol!)


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

blutak said:


> looks good, wondering has anyone tried a fat blocker one? (might have to get a carb one for the xmas hols lol!)


the fat blockers are otc medicines, under the brand name alli, with the prescription version called orlistat.

not heard of a prescription carb blocker though, otherwise it would be mentioned in every keto diet thread...


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> the fat blockers are otc medicines, under the brand name alli, with the prescription version called* orlistat*.
> 
> not heard of a prescription carb blocker though, otherwise it would be mentioned in every keto diet thread...


Can have some nasty side effects :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

mick_the_brick said:


> Can have some nasty side effects :lol:


which is why i can never think about it.... i am usually 30-40 miles from a toilet.... there is no way i'd risk it....


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

LMAO..

Me either mate - did some reading up on it last night


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> what is the prescription one called?


what you think of this ? http://www.healthydirect.com/product/CARB+/d.jsf


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

looking round there is only minor testing done with people already on a calorie deficit. most papers say more testing is needed.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> looking round there is only minor testing done with people already on a calorie deficit. most papers say more testing is needed.


i'm gonna order usn one .. what you think ? so i can have abit more rice or pasta lol better not be bollox


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i'd say that from what i've read it would be a waste of money, with minimal effects at best.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> i'd say that from what i've read it would be a waste of money, with minimal effects at best.


so you think i shouldn't bother.. have you ever used any cutting supplements .. i never used any just dieted and cardio to cut up .. so i don't no if they help obviously diet has to be in check and cardio ..


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

eca mainly and clen, tried biotest hot rox....

tbh, keto diets work for me.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

clen is AS tho isn't it ? what's ECA ? what brand ? yeah keto works for me too lol just it be nice to have abit more carb every now and then ,,


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

clen isnt aas...

eca, ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin stack..

who needs carbs?....


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Slamdog said:


> clen isnt aas...
> 
> eca, ephedrine, caffeine, aspirin stack..
> 
> who needs carbs?....


ECA do you buy them separatly or is one supplement combined .. and clen what's the proper name for it ?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i buy them separate...

clen is clenbuterol. not licenced for use in the uk so there will not be any uk produced pharma stuff. the main ones i've seen are chinese and bulgarian.


----------

